# Hurricane Katrina



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks like it's coming for ole Louisiana







It's at 160 MPH winds now.

Anyone else in its predicted path?

I don't think we're gunna ride this one out, so looks like we're going to our condo in Florida.

Best of luck to all that try to ride this one out, I hope it doesn't wreck our sh*t too bad


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Is it true they want to evacuate the entire city of New Orleans (heard that on the radio)? If so it must be a pretty damn powerful storm









Good luck to anyone who has to deal with Katrina


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that sucks







good luck too you and your family hope you get little to no damage.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

:nod: Good luck everyone


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats sucks man. Im in texas, By San ANtonio, so im in teh clear, .

Good luck to you and your Family man.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Is it true they want to evacuate the entire city of New Orleans (heard that on the radio)? If so it must be a pretty damn powerful storm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw in TV that the mayor ordered the full evacuation of the entire city







Hopefully the damage will be limited, but it doesn't look like that. 
Worse still: many people are too poor to leave the city, so I really wonder what will happen to them, and if they can be helped in time...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

im watching fox news now.

They said because orleans is under sea level, the water could raise over 35 feet deep in a lot of areas. The city is going to be under water soon. Its a number 5. The worst hurricane to ever hit america.

As korny as it sounds, may god be with those who are left behind.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Avatar~God said:


> im watching fox news now.
> 
> They said because orleans is under sea level, the water could raise over 35 feet deep in a lot of areas. The city is going to be under water soon. Its a number 5. The worst hurricane to ever hit america.
> 
> ...


Hurricane Andrew and Hugo were Cat 5's. This is the only Cat 5 to directly hit New Orleans. I hope they get everyone out.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I thought hugo was only category 4 when it hit charleston.. there were water lines about 10-13 feet high on the down town buildings when I first started going to school there. This looks to be the most powerful storm to hit anywhere in recent memory.. they are saying possible sustained winds of 200+mph at landfall? holy crap!.. There is no category 6.. if there was this storm would likely to be classfied as one from what i understand right now..


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

That's sick dude.

I hope nobody gets hurt


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I bet gas prices rise cause of this..

Hopefully casualties arent too bad, they are going to get hit hard


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Urgent Weather Message for Orleans, LA
> Top of pageTable of contents for Orleans, LA
> WWUS74 KLIX 282139
> NPWLIX
> ...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

holy sh*t


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > im watching fox news now.
> ...


hugo reached cat 5, but landfall it was a low level 4. Andrew was a upper level cat 4, never reached cat 5. Andrew was a real bitch cause it was a huge storm and very slow moving. Bad bad mix in hurricanes.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like this is going to be a bad one. Hopefully people can get out and damage is as minimal as possible.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i heard that the people that can't leave the city can take refuge in the superdome. That way, everyone is at least in one place, and assistance can easily be provided.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> holy sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Second that comment


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys









Yeah, I know a lot of people that are staying behind (but they're not too close to the shore).

If this thing hits right, doesn't look too good for New Orleans


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

suddenly Minnesota's cold dry winters sound nice warm and coazy.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

man, from the sounds of things new orleans is gonna be almost levelled. That's terrible, I'd wanted to see the city this coming year for mardi gras but if predictions come true there isn't going to be any french quarter left in a weeks time


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

From the sound of things is appears new orleans is screwed. 'Orleans is below sea level and there is supposely going to 30 foot high waves, doesn't sound good. the city could become a huge sewage pool


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Any follow up stories about yet? Damage reports?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Fido said:


> Any follow up stories about yet? Damage reports?
> [snapback]1171190[/snapback]​


Havent read any damage reports yet. Follow ups just sound like the end is near for New Orleans.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Its supposed to hit around 8:00AM EST Monday


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hurricane andrew was a category 5, as was the "labor day hurricane" and hurricane camille in 1969. hurricane katrina will be the 4th cat-5 to reach land in US history AS A CAT 5. in history, there are only 23 other hurricanes to reach category 5 status since 1928. hugo was a high level category 4 storm when it hit SC with winds just shy of 155mph, in the 150mph range.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

It really doesn't look good now for the shore of Lousiana and N.O.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

This is going to be BAD!!









Time to cover yer balls and run for the walls!!!

I hope all our members down there stay safe


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Also, a 10 hour car ride because of traffic blows!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Rumor has it that Republicans hit the highways loaded with beer and guns, while democrats abandoned all and flocked to shelters with the homeless.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nature at flexing its muscles once again.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

cnn thinks this could be americas tsunami


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Nature at flexing its muscles once again.
> [snapback]1171404[/snapback]​


Yeah, and worse still, the more we f*ck up our planet, the more we can expect these catastrophes...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

How about that ?

Celebrity chef Emerill, The Saints, Bourbon street, the world's best hurricanes (drinks not natural disasters), 1000 seafod places that serve shrimp gumbo, cajun restaurants, live Jazz clubs, St. Louis Cathedral, the Hornets, the Superdome, perhaps the worst airport in any major US city, lack of an open container law, Master P, Aquarium of the Americas, Harrah's New Orleans Casino, Lil' Wayne, streets that are in such bad condition you have to buy a new car every 3 years, French Quarter, Preservation Hall, arguably the worst ghettos and crackhouses of any US city, D Day museum, thousands of homeless and starving artists/street performers and acestro could all perish into a giant hole..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> Path through Mississippi
> The eastern side was hitting Mississippi, where parts of Highway 90 were under seven feet of water and boats that broke from their moorings washed onto the road.
> 
> "This is a devastating hit - we've got boats that have gone into buildings," Gulfport Fire Chief Pat Sullivan said as he maneuvered around downed trees in the city.





> It remained a Category 4 as it passed east of New Orleans, but by 11 a.m. ET Katrina had weakened to a Category 3 storm with 125 mph winds. The center was 35 miles east-northeast of New Orleans, moving north at 16 mph. Hurricane force winds extend outward 125 miles from the center, and tropical storm force winds extend up to 230 miles.


I think its over? For N.O. at least...:nod:


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

Boats in buildings


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Apparently the storm has ripped off part of the liousiana superdome roof where 9000 have sought refuge


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i love how the media scares the sh*t out of everyone.. yeah its a big storm but as we have seen it weakened from a cat5 to cat4 as it approached land, yes there is flooding and rain and wind damage but how the hell can they justify claiming this will be Americas tsunami? about 1/4 million people died in the tsunami and it struck unexpectedly. people all over are watching this thing and could see it coming for days, the area has been evacuated..

honestly its not much of a shocker that a city below sea level and near the coast of the gulf of Mexico would be destroyed by a hurricane. not exactly a brilliant idea to gamble with nature like that..

the media is soo ridiculous, yes this is a serious storm but the media is making it sound like an atomic bomb will go off and everything that is being reported is worst case scenario not what is most likely going to happen. lots of flooding power outages and trees down maybe some weaker buildings destroyed..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i love how the media scares the sh*t out of everyone.. yeah its a big storm but as we have seen it weakened from a cat5 to cat4 as it approached land, yes there is flooding and rain and wind damage but how the hell can they justify claiming this will be Americas tsunami? about 1/4 million people died in the tsunami and it struck unexpectedly. people all over are watching this thing and could see it coming for days, the area has been evacuated..
> 
> honestly its not much of a shocker that a city below sea level and near the coast of the gulf of Mexico would be destroyed by a hurricane. not exactly a brilliant idea to gamble with nature like that..
> 
> ...


Well, if the eye would have passed over downtown New Orleans, the results could have been catastrophic indeed (see what happened now, and remember that New Orleans was largely spared from the full force). There's no reference material, so imo. it really was a matter of better safe than sorry.

I agree that the media were quick to blow (no pun intended) everything out of proportion, though







Unfortunately that is an integral part of modern-day media coverage. What effects statements may have is not relevant to the broadcasting corporations, viewer ratings are: if as broadcasting corporation you don't jump the doomsday wagon, you loose viewers, you loose money: and that has to be prevented at any cost. Objectivity suffers the hardest blow in events like this one...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

dan-uk said:


> Apparently the storm has ripped off part of the liousiana superdome roof where 9000 have sought refuge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that this morning when getting ready for school.. apparently LOTS of water was coming in.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> Apparently the storm has ripped off part of the liousiana superdome roof where 9000 have sought refuge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that they had 25,000 - 30,000 People in there.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Seems N.O. was spared because the West part of the eye hit it, not the east. Ole Miss is fuxored though.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I am sitting here watching the Tornado warnings for my county.

A lot of people I know don't probably have homes at the beach anymore.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SirOneEighty said:


> I am sitting here watching the Tornado warnings for my county.
> 
> A lot of people I know don't probably have homes at the beach anymore.
> [snapback]1171772[/snapback]​


Yeah, AL was hit hard. Best of luck to you and your friends.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I have 30 min to decide if I should go back to class or not. But considering they were talking about a tornado on HWY 14...which is less than 3 minutes from my front door... I don't know if I should head out or not...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They are expecting gas prices to go up 15 cents a gallon in the next few days. Im off to fill up my tank.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i think gas in the east coast went up by .35....in one day! Its scary as they say power might not be restored for a month...and thats being conservative


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

gas prices are expected to reach 3.50 a gallon and stay for several months...bush is now looking into opening the oil reserves.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> gas prices are expected to reach 3.50 a gallon and stay for several months...bush is now looking into opening the oil reserves.
> [snapback]1172458[/snapback]​


Why would he do that? It would only hurt both his and his fathers finances. I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> r1dermon said:
> 
> 
> > gas prices are expected to reach 3.50 a gallon and stay for several months...bush is now looking into opening the oil reserves.
> ...


I heard it already happened. That and the fact the Saudi's are prepared to increase production are reasons why the crude oil price dropped well below 70 bucks again...

I wonder what that latest breach in a New Orleans levee will lead to: water levels are said to rise a foot per hour, as water pours from Lake Pontchartrain into New Orleans







(CNN link)


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

A friend of mine's parents live in Gulf Shores. At least at one point today the whole house was 10 ft. under water.

A couple of folks in one of my classes went to New Orleans this past weekend...and they haven't come back yet, and their parents have not heard from them.

Trees down in my streets, but I never lost power. Though the wind sounds like it's trying to take my shingles from me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Martial Law has been declared in New Orleans as the flooding continues.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Edit: Moving post to its own thread


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I went to bed last night thinking N.O. was ok.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Any updates huntx7?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

N.O. is still flooding unfortunately







It looks like it's rising.

If you watch the news, there's a ton of sad stories about people standing on rooftops, losing loved ones, etc.









It really doesn't look too pretty for towns near the lakes.

My hometown (Hammond) isn't as devastated, but it's a huge mess. Don't think there's any deaths, but there sure is a lot of debris and trees through homes.

Thanks for the kind words guys









Espically thank you Xenon, I appreciate it.

EDIT: It also looks like about 80% of N.O. is underwater.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Katrina as of noon ET aug 30th. A tropical depression - in the midwest.

View attachment 74457


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

traumatic said:


> Katrina as of noon ET aug 30th. A tropical depression - in the midwest.
> 
> View attachment 74457
> 
> [snapback]1172825[/snapback]​


oh man, I am right in the middle of that big green circle ...


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Damn katrina is making Minnesota cold again. It's finally warm like 80 degress but no humidity....Katrina took our humidity.....Oh well as long as we have our heat.....
I guess being cold is better than living in N.O right now.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > Katrina as of noon ET aug 30th. A tropical depression - in the midwest.
> ...


How bad is it so far Jewelz?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > traumatic said:
> ...


Not bad at all actually, just some light rain.. we're not going to get that much, I guess tropical depression is not that big a deal


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i've been seeing this on the news lately, good luck to all that were in natures fury.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > Katrina as of noon ET aug 30th. A tropical depression - in the midwest.
> ...


Yea me too. I'm in the upper psrt of KY...30 miles south of Louisville. Its been raining all day, but nothing crazy as of yet...knock on wood.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah up here in Inidianapolis it has been nonstop rain all day. i haven't been watching the news lately much due to work and school but i heard that they put some people in the dome or something. any one know how that one went over?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

As bad as it's been, I'm thankful it wasn't as bad as it was originally predicted to be.

Good luck to all you guys


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have family in northern alabama and they said

it just took out some trees and there wasnt that

much damage around them.

i still kinda happy i havent moved out there yet


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> As bad as it's been, I'm thankful it wasn't as bad as it was originally predicted to be.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys
> [snapback]1173291[/snapback]​


Actually, the more i hear, the worse it seems to be. Death-wise, yesterday was 50, today its over 100...yesterday costs was around $16 billion and today im hearing $25+. Best of luck to everybody over there


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > As bad as it's been, I'm thankful it wasn't as bad as it was originally predicted to be.
> ...


Yes but it's nothing remotely comparable to a CAT 5 hitting dead center in New Orleans which was originally predicted


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


i think they thought it was gonna be ok after the storm hit, but with all the flooding that hit today, i dont think anyone is thinking they escaped damage. This flooding looks like it will take a huge toll on NO.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nobody expectecd the levy to break....basically, the city is literally going to be underwater for a month. the insurance cost for this is more then the last four hurricanes combined.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> nobody expectecd the levy to break....basically, the city is literally going to be underwater for a month. the insurance cost for this is more then the last four hurricanes combined.
> [snapback]1173462[/snapback]​


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

they have been dodging this bullet for decades, THE CITY IS BELOW SEA LEVEL AND SURROUNDED BY WATER!!!!!!! i definately feel for the people who have lost every thing, including the ones that lost there lives. you cant win against nature, it might take hundreds of years but nature will win..

it will be years before those flooded neighborhoods will be rebuilt.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

more pics....



















Asshole looter




























SONS OF BITCHES, STOP LOOTIN OR ILL PUT A SLUG IN UR ASS! ahha


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm.. If this thing would have hit dead on and remained a category 5 i dont think there would be anything worth salvaging..it would just be come lake New Orleans. This is just awful.. the flooding. That is a crap load of water out there.. swimming with aligators, snakes.. luckily there is no piranhas swimming through town.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Those pictures are making me so sad








New Orleans was (well, still is) one of the cities that featured in the top-5 on my wish list of cities to visit - and now the town will never look/be the same again...
I wonder how long it takes before things are at least halfway back to normal - I'm affraid it will be months, many months.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Those pictures are making me so sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do come down here in a few years we'll have to meet up








(Have yet to meet anyone from PFury)


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

It said on the news that power wont be restored for another 2-3 months.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

View attachment 74623


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i think basically the whole town needs to be rebuilt from scratch. how good is a structure thats underwater for a month. most buildings were built w/ pine, firs etc which degrade very fast when wet. everything will have to be bulldozed. btw, i heard there were sharks swimming around which were probably freed from some aquariums


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> i think basically the whole town needs to be rebuilt from scratch. how good is a structure thats underwater for a month. most buildings were built w/ pine, firs etc which degrade very fast when wet. everything will have to be bulldozed. btw, i heard there were sharks swimming around which were probably freed from some aquariums
> [snapback]1174350[/snapback]​


WHy rebuild something that will just get crushed again? Move it over to Los Angeles...i dont think they mind paying triple for the same size pieces of land, cus at least it wont get ruined.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

huntx7 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Those pictures are making me so sad
> ...


where are you now hunt? Where is your house? Is it ok?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > i think basically the whole town needs to be rebuilt from scratch. how good is a structure thats underwater for a month. most buildings were built w/ pine, firs etc which degrade very fast when wet. everything will have to be bulldozed. btw, i heard there were sharks swimming around which were probably freed from some aquariums
> ...


Yeah, and the Gulf of Mexico oil fields/raffineries and off-shore industry will move with it :laugh:

But what happened did make me wonder as well whether it wouldn't be cheaper to start all over again. Not only is the damage immense, the defense against water needs to be seriously upgraded as well (levees, channel system to drench flooded area's quickly, etc. etc.), just as they have to adapt the soil to make it habitable in the long run (it's swamp land: they'd need boatloads of clay to create a somewhat stable and reliable underground). This was a disaster waiting to happen - and everyone knows that - so rebuilding it in such a way it will not happen as easily again will cost quite a bit more than just the damage done (which already an immense sum of money).
Since this will happen more frequently as long as the global temperature is on the increase (global warming => warmer oceans => more powerful hurricanes), and that proces is not going to stop for at least a few decades, I have my doubts it's actually worth all the money and effort. But what are the alternatives?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Xenon said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I'm in Florida in our family's condo.

Our house is in Hammond, and we're the luckiest in our neighborhood (no trees on it!)

Our neighborhood and town didn't suffer any deaths, but it is a ghosttown now with no places open, tons of debris, and trees through houses.

It could've been a lot worse for my town, but the power won't be up for a good bit.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


We had rain all day non stop in Columbus.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

The mayor of new orleans has said katrina is thought to have killed hundreds probably thousands of people in the city.







Anyway those looters suck bigtime taking advantage of this disaster just for some easy goods.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

does this mean mardi gras is cancelled? . . . had to do it. but i do feel very bad for everyone who have lost everything and have nothing to go back to. they have to start all over again. i still haven't heard anything about some sort of relief funds for us to help the people out. i'd donate . hell, our school raised thousands of dollars for the tsunami. we better raise more money to help our own.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Fido said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > i think basically the whole town needs to be rebuilt from scratch. how good is a structure thats underwater for a month. most buildings were built w/ pine, firs etc which degrade very fast when wet. everything will have to be bulldozed. btw, i heard there were sharks swimming around which were probably freed from some aquariums
> ...


*cough* earthquake *cough*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


YOu tell me, when was the last time an earthquake did as much damage as Katrina to California.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ill take a regular california earthquake over a serious hurricance anyday.. but if your talking coastal earthquake with tsnaumi.. well last years tsnaumi makes hurrican katrina disaster look pretty pale in comparison..and those looters are stupid, where do they plan on going with the things they take anyway.. the water is just closing in on them on all sides.. they are pretty much stuck their with their loot.. i hope the water washes them away.



dan-uk said:


> The mayor of new orleans has said katrina is thought to have killed hundreds probably thousands of people in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

C.D. said:


> does this mean mardi gras is cancelled? . . . had to do it. but i do feel very bad for everyone who have lost everything and have nothing to go back to. they have to start all over again. i still haven't heard anything about some sort of relief funds for us to help the people out. i'd donate . hell, our school raised thousands of dollars for the tsunami. we better raise more money to help our own.
> [snapback]1174438[/snapback]​


Nope, marti gras is not canceled they decided to move it to southern minnesota







So all the babes need to come to SO. MIN.....So everyone needs to come to minnesota to partai.....

Wow that's the rumor we should make....if you didn't know I was joking...I was...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

where is all the international assistance? just b/c its america nobody helps?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> where is all the international assistance? just b/c its america nobody helps?
> [snapback]1174542[/snapback]​


Nobody likes America


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Fido said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > where is all the international assistance? just b/c its america nobody helps?
> ...


Remeber you are the worlds superpower i mean cmon do you realy need money from other countries.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

All the other countries bitch no matter what. They said WE caused the tsunami well bitches u caused our hurricane bring up some gas and water. Even if they didn't help as much as we did it'd still be nice to know that we have countries that care about america and their citizen's and the ones that help that CAN can say buh buy if they're having problems...I unno just my opinion...I know kind of harsh.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> where is all the international assistance? just b/c its america nobody helps?
> [snapback]1174542[/snapback]​


You can help yourself. When Alberta flooded and farmers lost their homes, crops and livelihood, you didn't help us either. Of course, we didn't sit and go "how come nobody is helping us, we're entitled to it because we're just that f*cking self important" but other than that it's basically the same thing. Help yourself and stop complaining that the developed world isn't bailing you out because you don't bail any of us out either.



6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> They said WE caused the tsunami well bitches u cause our hurricane bring up some gas and water.
> [snapback]1174586[/snapback]​


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


well, when europe had disasters, we helped (ie france). Help doesn't necessarily mean $$$, and help can be in the form of donating machines and human labor ie doctors, engineers etc


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > where is all the international assistance? just b/c its america nobody helps?
> ...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Beleave me if bush asked for international assistance america would get it.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > where is all the international assistance? just b/c its america nobody helps?
> ...


You don't believe that quite of the people in bling ching zimmynimmy(w/e they're called) thought that the USA caused the earthquake and tsunami? I believe there was a thread here or on a couple other forums about this. Very ridulous that people think we'd waste our time trying to destroy their country when its completly worthless place and we end up giving them everything because their goverments are like "f*ck that, some other countries will bring them something".


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


dont get me wrong, i'm sure britian and others would help if asked but its the gesture that gets me. w/ the tsunami, the world helped even w/o being asked. 
this is the worst natural disaster in history and certain people(ahem) just assume everything is ok b/c its "rich and powerful" america.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I think aLL countries should chip in and help eachother unless you are at war with eachother or have been for many years....Which is they were trying to make a peace it WOULD help tooo....help???!?!?....
If the disaster is big enough all countries should atleast ask if they country would like to have a little help....Then if no/yes they could put in newspapers and on the news which have atleast asked to help so they get some recognition...IMO


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


We have always been low on doctors and engineers ourselves the only thing we would realy have to offer is troops. If anyone should be helping its canada as they are your neighbours.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Guys this is crazy. I saw the damage in Pensacola from Hurricane Ivan last year and, in person, it was so much worse then I imagined just from watching T.V. Knowing that it is so difficult to understand the extent of this catastrophe because even on television the rath released by Katrina seems infinitly worse then Ivan. Everyone needs to pitch in and help rather you donate your money or your blood. The states of Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama will not be the same for years.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

After Ivan we went down to see all of the beach houses that were destroyed. An island we visited a week before Ivan actually lost all but 3 houses. Out of 500.

If you all have never been through the aftermath, then you have no idea what this is like. Its like an earthquake layed on its side, just wiping out a whole coastline.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

You are right 180 if you have never experienced the aftermath of a hurricane you have no idea how bad it is. People if you think it looks bad as you are watching fox news or cnn or whatever multiply that by at least 100 and if you are lucky you will get close to the idea of how bad it really is! Get involved and HELP OUR OWN PEOPLE!!!


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I think S.A CUba, mexic, equador. Even if they're a porr country they could help a little especially because they're close and if they can't possibly help at all say that say " sorry, we would help if we were a richer nation but right now we cannot afford to help we're sorry."


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Fido said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


i would be equally as scared of earthquakes in cali as hurricanes in the gulf. You guys are expected to get "the big one" anytime. Also, remember that tsunami thing in SE asia in december? what caused that? hmmmm, earthquake.

I just thought it was funny that you gave cali an alternative to people wanting to flee due to fears of a natural disaster when cali itself is somewhat doomed from an earthquake.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> i dont normally get pissed but your an asshole. plain and simple. i never said those words but your so full of hate its not even funny. go screw yourself.
> [snapback]1174599[/snapback]​


I'm full of hate? You're the one getting pissed off that someone told you to go help your own damn self, which you can easily do. You guys pay 5.6 billion every month for Iraq, you can easily absorb the damage caused by Katrina, most of which is insured anyway.

You should look inwards and find out why you're such a bitter and angry person. I can't piss you off, you let yourself get pissed off. Find out why, and you'll be a much happier person for it


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, twitcho... what you said was totally wrong...

Lost respect for you, brother..


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> wow, twitcho... what you said was totally wrong...
> 
> Lost respect for you, brother..
> 
> ...


true that.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> wow, twitcho... what you said was totally wrong...
> 
> Lost respect for you, brother.. sad.gif


What else do you expect from an anti-american terroist supporter?

He is probably celebrating, basking in his own self rightous hatred toward america. If this happened in any other country he would be bashing america for not giving enough relief funds.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry you feel that way twitch, but it's not exactly easy for our government to pay 25 billion with everything going on. To each his own.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > wow, twitcho... what you said was totally wrong...
> >
> > Lost respect for you, brother.. sad.gif
> 
> ...


That's a pretty fucked up thing to say. What is wrong with you?

And I don't see what the issue is here. Developed countries don't need to help each other out in things like these, and usually we don't. Your government has more than enough money to make it through this and fix things up, just as my government had money to deal with the floods a few years back, and you guys have money to deal with the tornados that rip through every few years, or the hurricanes that keep hitting florida. That's _incredibly_ fucked up that some of you people equate that with being glad it happened, but that speaks badly on your own ignorance, not me.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

This is getting ugly


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> That's a pretty fucked up thing to say. What is wrong with you?


Maybe it was but its more fucked up to show no remorse for a country during a major dissaster. America has givin alot to countries that needed help and during our time and all you can say is we need to help ourself. Your problem is you hate america and if you say you dont your a lier. In your ingnorience to responce that way if you had known better you would have seen that there are other countries donating funds for our aid.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > i dont normally get pissed but your an asshole. plain and simple. i never said those words but your so full of hate its not even funny. go screw yourself.
> ...


You guys should both join the band, this is what makes pfury look like a trashy forum.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > That's a pretty fucked up thing to say. What is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> Maybe it was but its more fucked up to show no remorse for a country during a major dissaster. America has givin alot to countries that needed help and during our time and all you can say is we need to help ourself. Your problem is you hate america and if you say you dont your a lier. In your ingnorience to responce that way if you had known better you would have seen that there are other countries donating funds for our aid.
> [snapback]1175172[/snapback]​


No, the problem here is that you're unspeakably disconnected with reality. The issue of remorse isn't the point right now, it's of monetary need. When the issue of remorse was still being discussed in this same f*cking thread, I twice expressed concern for the people down there



elTwitcho said:


> man, from the sounds of things new orleans is gonna be almost levelled. That's terrible, I'd wanted to see the city this coming year for mardi gras but if predictions come true there isn't going to be any french quarter left in a weeks time
> 
> 
> 
> ...





elTwitcho said:


> As bad as it's been, I'm thankful it wasn't as bad as it was originally predicted to be.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys
> [snapback]1173291[/snapback]​


and I still hope as many people as possible come through it. But you in your all encompassing stupidity jump on an opportunity to throw out some bullshit that I'm a terrorist supporter which has nothing to do with this conversation aside from being so f*cking insanely offensive that on most other places you'd get banned for mentioning it. You're despicable man, I'm just speechless. What an altogether wretched excuse for a human being you are. My god


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> > wow, twitcho... what you said was totally wrong...
> >
> > Lost respect for you, brother.. sad.gif
> 
> ...


Why accuse of terrorist supporter? what is there to gain? http://dickcream.com/h/05/0304/


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Actually its classed as "terrorist sympathizer" not terrorist surporter.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Boy this thread is well, interesting I guess.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just heard that a dozen countries have come forward to offer disaster relief. I think that speaks a lot about the ability to set aside differences and come together for a cause.

So everyone bickering....STFU...this is bigger than your petty differences. People have lost everything and all you can do is bitch on the computer from your comfy home.

Ever listen to Imagine by John Lennon? Greatest song ever written...too bad no one can understand its meaning.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yo u guys are fightin over somehting dumb as hell(not the hurricane) u gotta focus on what happen , the damage is done and nothing can stop that from happening, just look tho, those peoples live are ruined or lost and the best thing yuou guys can do is yell at eachoher? like seiroulsy get a grip dude, we need to focus on ehlping the poeple who need it, instead of arguing and wasting your time why dont you find a site where you can find out how to help


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

also if a man says he doesnt hate america then theres a pretty good chance he doesnt hate it, if he did he it he would be proud to diss america but i mean let people speak for themselves, k i just wanted to put my 2 cents in sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > where is all the international assistance? just b/c its america nobody helps?
> ...


You're right Bush sent Monopoly money to the tsunami victims of 12/26/04.









We bailed the world out in wars, poverty, and natural disasters, how can you say the USofA hasnt done anything?

Come on Twitch, dont show such resentment against the US, we're not all that bad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


And, for for that the world is grateful, although not enough according to many people here, that seem to believe that even sucking up for eternity is not enough to repay.

Yes, the US has done countless great things past and present, but that doesn't mean the US can be (severly and rightfully!) criticized for the countless f*ck-ups that can be attributed to them as well - f*ck-ups that affect the world negatively, just like the good things have affected the world positively.
But no, according to many here all you should be allowed to do is kissing yankee ass until your pride turns into mush, while having the bloody guts to go out an criticise (or even disagree with) the US equals being a tree-hugging hippie detached from reality, a socialist, a communist, an ungrateful/jealous bastard, even a terrorist supporter









btw: I agree with those that say the US is rich enough to help itself *financially*. I'm fully in favor of sending equipment, experts etc., but not money.
If you can afford blowing money on a war that costs billions a month, this should be no problem either.
And money is a problem, don't bitch at me, bitch at your republican brethren and your politicians and their mismanagement - _they_ voted Bush & Co. into office (with all consequences), not me, _they_ spend your (tax) dollars on a war that didn't solve anything, not me.


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

My cousins in the AF there...going to school in a place i have no idea what its called..It begins with a B...But he had just bought an eclipse and LOST IT! he said that the hurricane was terrible, and he thought he was going to die. :-( I saw somethig on the news about some Katrina Relief funds..Its all really sad.I heard that so many people died, that they are just going to have to Burn alot people and things.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't mean to interject in ya'll's flamefest, but I wonder if acestro is OK; I think he lives down there

and of course, it's a HUGE surprise for me that any thread in the lounge would turn into a pissing match..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > where is all the international assistance? just b/c its america nobody helps?
> ...


That is wrong for anyone to say... I dont care what you feel for the country... there are innocent people that are dead... families split... etc..

Even Russia asked for help and the US, Japan, GB... send aid for that submarine deal...

I dont like the politics of the US currently, but to say "go help yourself" is totally screwed.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


Its because bush himself said before he went to the g8 summit especially about the kyoto agreement that america comes first no matter what and what that implies to other countries is like saying "f*ck you as you opnions dont matter".So you can see why some countries may be reluctant to help!.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

honestly i dont hitnk we need to be asking other countries for hand outs or help..

we heloed the tsunami countires because they dont have the means to help them self, we however do have 50 states taht where not immediatly effected by this natural disaster.. when florida got pummeled by three hurricans last summer did we need the help of other countires? no, and more areas where destrioed by those storms over all.

CLICK HERE

last year we had charlie, francis and jeanne tear up florida and ivan rip apart alabama coast... one differance is that most of those area are above sea level so they didnt suffer as much aftermath but they still got destroyed.. they also didnt have as muc h looting becuas ethey didnt have the high ghetto factor of N.O., its a dirty violent sh*t hole when it isnt in a total state of dis-array so it really isnt much of a surprise that its worse now then normal..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Well that is because Bush is the prez of the US... that means that his interests should focus on the US (I HOPE IT DOES...!!!).. but maybe you're right...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Amazing images

http://edc.usgs.gov/images/feature/NOLA_Ka...a_poster_v2.jpg


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> honestly i dont hitnk we need to be asking other countries for hand outs or help..
> 
> we heloed the tsunami countires because they dont have the means to help them self, we however do have 50 states taht where not immediatly effected by this natural disaster.. when florida got pummeled by three hurricans last summer did we need the help of other countires? no, and more areas where destrioed by those storms over all.
> 
> ...


Just FYI, the cost of this natural disaster is likely the WORST in US history. The cost of this hurricane is projected to be more then the last 4 COMBINED! Think about that for a minute. Also, you do not have over 50,000 refugees that have to run to another state. It not only affected a city, but the surrounding states like mississippi. They have whole families that drowned in attics and dont have the means to dispose of the bodies yet so they just paint the house red. I dont care how rich a country is, but telling a person who just lost his parents to "help yourself" is not only cruel but classless. Moneywise the country is ok, but these areas the poorest of the country. Insurance can only cover so much espeically since these people now are w/o jobs, students can't go to school, and sick people can't be treated b/c they dont have the means to do so.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Is it worse than the SF earthquake? oh and its just typical foreign attitude as usual (RE: HELP)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > honestly i dont hitnk we need to be asking other countries for hand outs or help..
> ...


my point is there are enough poeple and enough money in this country we dont need assistance from other countries.. give the people that evacuated the tools and resources tehy need to get in tehre and rebuild there area.. they all suffered a huge loss and its time to put on the big boy pants and start taking care of the situation.. they need to be strong and stop being useless.. the boo hoo we lost everything time is over they need to get busy.. if they did lose everything they have nothing to lose by going and rebuilding..

you guys may think im a bastard but this is how i feel..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

top 10 hurricane list

FYI

most costly hurricane in history
1. Hurricane Andrew 
Southeast Florida and Louisiana
August 1992 
Cost: $26.5 billion

Andrew cut a path through the northwestern Bahamas, the southern Florida peninsula and south-central Louisiana. Andrew came ashore in on August 24, 1992, near Homestead, Florida, resulting in 26 deaths. More than 700,000 insurance claims were filed relating to Andrew. Initially rated a Category 4 storm, it was later upgraded to Category 5 status.

thats 26.5 billion in 1992..

dealiest was:
1. Galveston, Texas 
Galveston, Texas
September 1900
Death toll: 8,000-12,000 estimated

The deadliest natural disaster in U.S. history, the Galveston hurricane of 1900 is estimated to have killed between 8,000 and 12,000 people. The Category 4 hurricane struck on September 8, 1900, leveling 12 city blocks, nearly three-quarters of the island city of Galveston, Texas

and this is not the first huge hurricane to devistate the area:

9. New Orleans, Louisiana 1915 
New Orleans, Louisiana
September 1915
Death toll: 275

This Category 4 storm caused Lake Pontchartrain to overflow its banks, killing 275 people. That scenario is one that hurricane experts don't like to ponder because if the city, surrounded on three sides by water, is hit by a major hurricane, the storm surge might inundate the city.

this was published last year!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CNN reporting hospital staff and patients being shot at during evacuation. "Sniper"


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


Agreed i mean if bush can spend $900 biilon on 2 wars then im sure he can spend $20 billion on operations for natural disaster.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

National Guard Radio Feed

http://205.252.89.181:8000/live.m3u


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What kind of a sick deranged psychopath would shoot at the rescuers trying to help the sick and needy ?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> What kind of a sick deranged psychopath would shoot at the rescuers trying to help the sick and needy ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an ANARCHIST would!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> CNN reporting hospital staff and patients being shot at during evacuation. "Sniper"
> [snapback]1175957[/snapback]​


Jeez, did part of the population go back 10.000 years in evolution because of all this







Shooting at choppers and law enforcement officers, sniping people, attacking people with an axe to nick their generator: I know the conditions are horrible, but what's wrong with those folks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Convention center bodies, feces, horrible conditions

















A man covers the body of a man who died Thursday outside the convention center in New Orleans.

I think this is going to become a more and more common scene


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Blogger live and direct from N.O.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> It's raining now and I guess that's a relief from the heat. It's hot as hell down there in the sun. Crime is absolutely rampant: rapes, murders, rape-murder combinations.
> 
> I have really cut back answering IMs. Not enough time. I apologize people.
> 
> In case anyone in national security is reading this, get the word to President Bush that we need the military in here NOW. The Active Duty Armed Forces. Mr. President, we are losing this city. I don't care what you're hearing on the news. The city is being lost. It is the law of the jungle down here. The command and control structure here is barely functioning. I'm not sure it's anyone's fault -- I'm not sure it could be any other way at this point. We need the kind of logistical support and infrastructure only the Active Duty military can provide. The hospitals are in dire straights. The police barely have any capabilities at this point. The National Guard is doing their best, but the situation is not being contained. I'm here to help in anyway I can, but my capabilities are limited and dropping. Please get the military here to maintain order before this city is lost.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.illwillpress.com/

Click on HURRICANE KATRINA SPECIAL

NSFW because of langauge.

Intresting take on reporters.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> http://www.illwillpress.com/
> 
> Click on HURRICANE KATRINA SPECIAL
> 
> ...










I agree with the little dude


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> http://www.illwillpress.com/
> 
> Click on HURRICANE KATRINA SPECIAL
> 
> ...


i cant view the link because NSFW but..

REPORTERS ARE SCUM AND THERE CREW, they will stand there and watch someone die and try to ask questions before they drop the mic and camera and help people. the fuel they waste driving in van loads of video equipment they could just bring in necessary supplies like food and water for people or bring people out of the areas. then they have to nerve to act like they are so concerned, quite acting concerned and exploiting the people who have it the worse and help out..

thats what really makes me amd abotu the media..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Thoughts on this? Is it fair? Discuss.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fido said:


> Thoughts on this? Is it fair? Discuss.
> [snapback]1176008[/snapback]​


This thread is about the hurricane Fido.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Fido said:


> Thoughts on this? Is it fair? Discuss.
> [snapback]1176008[/snapback]​


like that is really any kind of important compared to the other things going on?

reading that blog was crazy... police looting.. wow.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts on this? Is it fair? Discuss.
> ...


I would say it makes it harder for operations to continue. IE: generators, helicopters, etc, its an additional strain.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Ive decided im gonna donate £20 which i think is about $60 or something like that,can you send the money by credit card.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

video of the storm surge in Gulfport, MS









http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?mkt=us&i=0...icane%20Katrina


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------

